# Lord Dean Winchester and the Phone



## MissMittySmoke (Jun 21, 2013)

To start of my little tale of horror I should start by saying I take Winchesters photos whith my iphone. My iphone is my only phone and i dont have a landline so it is my life and source of comunication with my mom to let her know how all the critters are doing. 

The tale: the other night i joinedmy mom and little brother for a pajama movie night to watch man of steal in theatres. I hadnt been feeling great and had dealt with a headache all day but was not going to miss the movie. The showing was at 9:30 and by the time i got home it was midnight, to say the least i was to the point of just falling over on the bed and hybernating but i still had my nightly fish check because Dean Winchester likes to snack on a few bloodworms before bedtime. Well as i am feeding him i got my phone out to get a picture and at that point one of my cats decided to jump up and nudge my arm. The phone falls into the tank and i am right after it praying that i caught it in time. The screen still on and everything working but the sound. I run and get a bag of rice and zip my phone in. I went back to look at Dean and he was swimming around were the phone had dropped in. He was incestigating the plant the moved slightly but other then that he was fine. I gave him a few bloodworms and he was happy. The next morning he was mad that his plant was not in the exact spot so i went and moved it back. He seemed pleased and spent most of the day hanging around it and swiming inbetween the large plastic leaves. 
The lesson i learned is being tired and having a phone and a cat whith me while feeding or taking fish pictures is not a good combo, and the second lesson is to not move things around in Deans tank.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

lol! I hope your phone's okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your phone. At least you didn't drop it in the toilet.


----------

